# sister a joist



## WNYcarpenter (Jun 19, 2007)

You certainly have the right idea. You don't need to make that cut the entire length, doesn't even need to be fancy...just relieve enough material to reduce friction. The biggest problem I forsee is getting a full length joist into that space. I'm assuming the joists rest on the foundation. 

What you're going to have to do is stick one end into a joist cavity as far as possible, lift it, than pull it back so it will rest on the opposing wall. Minumum of 1 1/2" bearing on either wall. Once the joist is in the cavity desired then you wedge it into place or stand it up. Following your plan exactly.

As you're standing up the joist, nails are your problem! Any nail protruding through the above floor between the new joist and the old has to be clipped or flattened. This is sometimes the most tedious process, given you have a way to get the joists into the crawl space to begin with.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

As previously stated, generally, you should not need to make those relief cuts for such an installation. I agree, that the toughest issue is going to be getting that lumber into the crawl space and manuevering it into place. But, you could do what you are suggesting to make the installation go easier. 

I would definitely plan on doing the install in early morning tho (rather than experiencing the heat of the day).

FWIW: A sistering joist is usually knocked into position with a heavy hammer or mallet.

Make sure you do this job when no children are in close proximity, so as to protect their ears from any old-world-poetically laced articulations (profanity)....

Good luck.


----------



## Jack Hass (May 21, 2006)

I started this project and got the joist in place, but I could not get it to stand up next to the other joist. There is not enough room to swing a sledge hammer to knock it in place. It was fairly easy to get the joist in the channel, one side sits on the foundation, and the other side sits on the metal beam running down the middle of the house.

I am going to look for some sort of router attachment that I can use to cut the edge off. I hope I don't have to take the joist back out of the crawl to cut it.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

A chamfer bit in a router would do the trick. Or a coarse Rasp, if you need to shave a small area.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Jack H; Do you own a small bottle Jack? If so just block out from other joist, get jack in position and push it:} since it is free on other end once you get it going the rest should follow. Could also try drilling thru both and run threaded rod, big fender washers and keep crankin till it pulls in.
JackM


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

Jack
Is there a better way to sister a joist?
[IMG said:


> file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/gregans/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-4.jpg[/IMG]



Jack,

You can rip the top side at 45°about half way down the whole length. Always put the top of the joist in first tight the the existing joist and then bang the bottom over because it's a lot easier that way.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Jun 19, 2007)

Jack Hass said:


> I started this project and got the joist in place, but I could not get it to stand up next to the other joist. There is not enough room to swing a sledge hammer to knock it in place. It was fairly easy to get the joist in the channel, one side sits on the foundation, and the other side sits on the metal beam running down the middle of the house.
> 
> I am going to look for some sort of router attachment that I can use to cut the edge off. I hope I don't have to take the joist back out of the crawl to cut it.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


 I'm curious what the other guys think, but if you're still strugglling, notch the joist ends a 1/4'' so you can easily get it into place then shim the ends.

The bottle jack is a good idea:thumbup: You might be able to lift the floor just enough to help stand the joist up. More importantly, you are sistering the joists for some reason. This is a good chance to remove any sag in the floor. 

For example, the center may be sagging 3/4". Get the joists where you want them but don't nail them together just yet. With a couple 2Xs nailed together as a beam and spanning a few joists. you can jack up a section of floor to take out some if not all the sag. Once you are happy enough, nail them off, shim accordingly, then take the weight off the jack. 

This may not be necessary, but while you're at it, straightening the floor should be looked at.


----------

